# I need a CO2 tank in NYC



## tessoci (Dec 9, 2004)

Try a welding supply place.

Never used them myself, but I know there's McKinney Welding Supply  on 52nd St. Give them a call and see if they can hook you up with a cylinder. I'm sure there are other places, too.

If you can make it out here, many of us in NJ use AGL  in Clifton. They're used to dealing with "fish people" there.  

Good luck!


--Rebecca


----------



## eeng168 (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks for your help!

I called the welding place in NYC and they quoted me $75 for a 5lb. and for $80 for a 10lb.

Refills are $12 and $15 respectively.

I'll try the other place right now.


----------



## eeng168 (Apr 22, 2005)

Big difference in price at AGL. 

$106 and $160 for the 5 lb. and 10 lb.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I always suggest trying the fire extinguisher shops.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Sep 19, 2004)

This is where I go in Brooklyn 
http://www.libertygases.com/


----------



## Kyle (Jul 19, 2005)

Does the welding supply place on 52nd do fills on the spot? I just bought a 2.5lb tank and I'll need a fill when it arrives..


----------

